# Ayuda con woofer de 1000 w



## edjemm (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola, antes que nada quisiera agradecer a todos en esta pagina que de mucha ayuda es.
Bueno soy algo novato en electronica y poco a poco he aprendido cosas aqui, hasta que me tope con lo siguiente.......

Me regalaron un woofer de 15", que nada mas dice 1000 watts, y lo quiero conectar a un amplificador de 4 canales de 150 w RMS, el problema es que no trae salida para woofer,
navegando en esta pagina encontre que se puede poner un filtro pasa bajos pasivo pero la verdad no estoy seguro de que tamaño tienen que ser las resistencias o si le puedo poner cualquiera (1/4w, 1/2w, 1w....)


les agradeceria su ayuda ya que soy novato y perdonen mi ignorancia......
aqui esta el filtro que encontre:


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 26, 2011)

pues yo creo que estarian bien de 1/4w, pero la verdad no estoy seguro, oye este filtro enrealidad funciona???


----------



## edjemm (Abr 27, 2011)

Es lo que quiero ver, lo quiero armar para probarlo, pero no se como deben ser las resistencias.......!!!!!!!!


----------

